# Crius v3 vs Uwell Crown vs Heraklese plus



## Cruzz_33 (10/12/15)

Okay so I'm looking to upgrade from my Subtank mini V2. I've narrowed my choice of tanks down to these 3 and was hoping to get some input from you guys before I pull the trigger on one of them.
I enjoy the look of all of them !
The main things I'm looking for is ease of use , leakage and the rate at which theses drink juice. Please I don't want an Aromamizer or Bellus.


----------



## Heckers (10/12/15)

You have obviously done the research already to narrow it down to those tanks.
If having the option of buying coils is not important and you will be building your own coils then the Crius is probably the best option. I think the Crown's strong point is the pre-built coils are amazing. All these tanks will most likely use liquids fast but that will also depend on the build you have in there. Ease of use, well if we are talking about building coils then the Crius is probably one of the easiest to build on with a velocity deck. It also has a very cool top fill.
When it comes to leaking it usually depends on your wicking, do that right and you should not have issues, though i have read some reports if slight leaking in the Crius between the AFC and base.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/15)

quite interested to see the reviews on the crius


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/12/15)

Thanks @Heckers I build all my coils on my subtank never had any problems. Building coils is no problem as i always build but having the option to buy is always a bonus ( I vaped on the crown prebuilt coils the other day and man it was good ). I'm also interested in the crius reviews @Marzuq !!!


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Crius... No leaks, easy top fill, gr8 flavour, easy to wick and tons off cloud..
Since I got mine, billow, heracles, aromamizer, sub tank plus, sub tank mini and mutation all been packed away..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Juice consumption on crius can be controlled as it has full juice control capability. Currently running dual coils with juice holes half open with excellent consumption, far less than billow.
Only time you might get a slight leak above AFC ring is if you forget to close off juice wells when filling. And in this case we talking about one or two little smithers of juice.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Sorry last point..
Wicking is dummy proof. Even a completely newbie to wicking can't mess it up on crius. Juice channels have ring around them. All you have to do is push cotton into cavities loosely and volla

Such a will rounded tank I have ordered 2 more.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (10/12/15)

Marzuq said:


> quite interested to see the reviews on the crius


I told you I have a Crius. Love it bru


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Dam I can rave on for ever about it.
Close off juice wells with a little twist of juice control ring and you can lie tank on side all day long no leaks..leave it hot car all day long and no leaks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Right can somebody from OBS pay me my commission now..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I told you I have a Crius. Love it bru
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will have to test yours out before i get one for myself. need something new


----------



## Heckers (10/12/15)

Pretty much every review i have seen on youtube the reviewer has said the Crius is their favourite or at least top 3 tank to date. Mine arrives tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## phanatik (10/12/15)

who stocks the crius?


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

@Heckers..
Played a lot and found easy wicking method..
Push cotton through coil then lightly roll (not to tight) the tails to form a tube. I don't fluff it out at all. cut to length and bend it over and push it into juice well.. Must fill juice well but not to tight.. 
One bigger coil diameters just trim edges slightly to fit into juice well 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Got mine from vape king

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers (10/12/15)

I believe the one from VapeKing still has the old posts. The newest version has a velocity deck.
I got mine from @vaporize.co.za .
They were pretty much sold out, think there might be a silver one left.


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

True mine is version 2 single post holes, 2 new ones I getting is version 3 with velocity Dec. But version 2 also okay I get two claptons in their no problem..
Here is how you want to wick..





Just don't let cotton stick out of juice holes

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (10/12/15)

This turned into a Crius thread but I'll still cast my vote to the Crown.

Versatile due to build deck and insane stock coils.
Flavor is out of this world.
Looks and feels good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MorneW (10/12/15)

@Lim has the Crius on pre-oder (delivery before Christmas) for R380


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

@glacier my apologies for derailing thread

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (10/12/15)

DougP said:


> @glacier my apologies for derailing thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No worries man, it shows your passion for the tank. It's good.
Sure OP want's to see it 

I just felt out not voting Crius


----------



## DougP (10/12/15)

Sadly you will feel out till you buy one  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (11/12/15)

@DougP you legend hope no one else reads this thread else every crius in the country will be sold out I think I've decided to get crius and Crown thanks to all that helped the decision


----------



## GlacieredPyro (11/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @DougP you legend hope no one else reads this thread else every crius in the country will be sold out I think I've decided to get crius and Crown thanks to all that helped the decision



Enjoy man, let us know what you think once you have tested it.


----------



## DougP (11/12/15)

Enjoy Cruzz

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @DougP you legend hope no one else reads this thread else every crius in the country will be sold out I think I've decided to get crius and Crown thanks to all that helped the decision



Great stuff @Cruzz_33 
Just following up here, not sure if you posted elsewhere, but what were your findings on the Crius and the Crown tanks?


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/12/15)

Crown Is the best tank in the world and the best tank on the market IMO.

I personally own about 20 Tanks and the crown is the best to date.

No issues,no wicking problems,no leaking issues.

Crown !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theoS (20/12/15)

Got my crius yesterday no leaks nothing loving hot a subtank tfv4 and a uwell stacked them a whay my goto tank is officially the crius v3


----------



## DougP (20/12/15)

Another one converted

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VandaL (20/12/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Crown Is the best tank in the world and the best tank on the market IMO.
> 
> I personally own about 20 Tanks and the crown is the best to date.
> 
> ...


Best tank in the world, I don't know about that... theres far too many  
But the crown with ni200 coils = OH EM GEE for flavor. Curious about the crius though, and all reviewers seem to be raving over the heraklese.


----------



## Ernest (20/12/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Crown Is the best tank in the world and the best tank on the market IMO.
> 
> I personally own about 20 Tanks and the crown is the best to date.
> 
> ...


Pity the rebuildable deck does not come with the tank.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/12/15)

Haven't yet made a purchase I'm away this week and then hopefully should have exchanged my dollars(aka vape fund) by when I'm back then will pull the trigger and let you know ASAP @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/12/15)

When someone becomes a KING,what do they give him?

A Crown or a Crius


----------

